# Abi-Mottowochenmusik



## Leckerlie (9. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies,
bald ist die Schule aus und das Abi in der Tasche, was ja bekanntlich bedeutet das eine Menge gefeiert wird und es Sachen wie ne Mottowoche gibt...
Zu der Mottowoche wollen wir passende Musik spielen, also lieder die in das Thema des jeweiligen Tages passen
Die Mottotage sind:
Abilymp
Helden der Kindheit
Zuhälter & ihre Angestellen/ Pimps n' Bitches 
Jahrzente
Hangover Atzen

Meine Frage an euch wäre jetzt: Welche Lieder kommen euch in den Sinn wenn ihr diese Mottos seht? Also welche Lieder schlagt ihr vor? 

Sowas wie z.b. Candy Shop zu Pimps n' Bitches  (Zumindest glaube ich das das da rein passt )
Eure kreativität und eure Musikkenntnis sind gefragt! 

LG


----------



## Somero (9. März 2011)

Helden der Kindheit: Gummibären Bande, Kickers?^^

Bin ma gespannt was sich unser komitee für uns einfallen lässt^^

Ps: Hoff du bist gut vorbereitet


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Also zu Abilymp ist das Einzige, was mir einfällt:

ein Sirtaki




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68_kyL5CQCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Griechischer Wein" von Udo Jürgens




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3amXSFEFxV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sowie ein paar Lieder aus Herkules.


Helden der Kindheit, ganz klar, 

Kinderserienintros, was ihr in der Kindheit eben geschaut habt
Zum Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J86UnVQJkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder Intros von Serien wie Batman.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jgE-lrfZ3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pipms'n'Bitches... Eben so "Gangsta Rap", wie du schon sagtest, z.B. Candyshop von 50 Cent. 
Oder sowas hier vielleicht noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Me17_uzP4Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jahrzente... Um welche Jahrzehnte geht es denn? Würde einfach aus jedem Jahrzehnt, um das es geht, ein paar bekannte Lieder nehmen. 60er z.B. Janis Joplin (war ja Ende der 60er), 70er ABBA und so weiter, 80er NDW etc., 90er sowas wie Captain Jack...


"Hangover Atzen"... Also entweder sowas wie "Disco Pogo" oder "Das geht ab" oder wie auch immer das Lied heißt, oder wenn es um den Kater geht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L9X_msJ-7OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und natürlich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxcEoFTC_G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das hier passt auch noch zu dem Thema, finde ich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jW2zthpWf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chillers (9. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also zu Abilymp ist das Einzige, was mir einfällt:



Immer gut geht *tainted Love* von soft cell und dieses *Er gehört zu mir...* von der Rosenberg. Warum auch immer das 2. Kennen alle, selbst 13-jährige. Ich wundere mich jedes Mal wieder.


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Immer gut geht *tainted Love* von soft cell und dieses *Er gehört zu mir...* von der Rosenberg. Warum auch immer das 2. Kennen alle, selbst 13-jährige. Ich wundere mich jedes Mal wieder.



Aber Abilymp hat ja was mit dem Olymp respektive mit Griechenland zu tun. Und da passen die ja eigentlich nicht dazu. Grundsätzlich passt "Er gehört zu mir" wirklich immer, das stimmt.


----------



## Leckerlie (10. März 2011)

Bei Jahrzehnte suchen sich glaube ich alle einfach irgenein Jahrzehnt aus und verkleiden sich entsprechend typisch, also da ist es ja schwierig passende Musik zu finden..
Helden der Kindheit ist klar, da werd ich mal einfach alles was es so an Serien Intros gab besorgen^^

Schwierig ist auch noch etwas "göttliches" zu finden womit man feiern kann, da fällt mir gaarnichts ein

tante edith fragt welchen Gott ihr für den ersten Mottotag am coolsten fändet?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mulOsQ96AnU[/youtube]


----------



## Leckerlie (11. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mulOsQ96AnU[/youtube]




sehr geil


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. März 2011)

Für euren 'Pimps 'n Bitches' Tag könntet ihr beispielsweise folgende Songs verwenden (Videos musste dir selber zusammensuchen, da Youtube wie so oft "in Deutschland nicht verfügbar" ausgibt -.-)

Nelly - Pimp Juice
DJay (Terrence Howard) - Whoop that Trick (Aus dem "Hustle & Flow" OST)
The Notorious B.I.G. - Hypnotize
The Notorious B.I.G. - Nasty Girl (War mal der Germany's Next Topmodel Introsong)


----------



## The Mister L (10. April 2011)

Hey,
ich weiß ja nicht, ob du für die Musik zuständig bist (also auch richtig mit Technik verbunden usw)oder dich in dem Bereich betätigst, also ob du schonmal mit so etwas Erfahrungen gesammelt hast und wo das ganze gespielt werden soll (In der Schule bzw. den Pausen? Auf dem Hof/Innen? Nach der Schule im Park? Abends bei einer Home-Party/Disco?)
Ich persönlich werde nächstes Jahr den ganzen Spaß vor mir haben und kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ihr wirklich jeden Tag themenbezogene Musik machen wollt. 
Wenn ihr, wie ich vermute, in der Schule einfach ein bisschen Spaß haben wollt solltet ihr eher angesagte Musik (wozu die Leute abgehen können) nehmen. Bei "Hangover Atzen" lässt sich sowas ganz cool bringen (denke mal ihr strebt einen Assi-Style an?), bei Abilymp wird es hingegen schwierig, denn niemand wird den Tag über pathetische Musik hören wollen.
Im allgemeinen reicht ja das Outfit, um die Musik kümmert sich nur dann einer, wenn man nicht super zu ihr abgehen kann  .
Du kannst dich an dieser Liste orientieren: Hier findest du sehr aktuelle Mainstreamlieder.

Sonst kann ich zu den einzelnen Tagen nur so viel beitragen:

Abilymp: wie gesagt keine Ahnung.

Helden der Kindheit: Ganz klar Pokemon und alle anderen Animeserien. (Ich will der allerbeste sein lalala  )

Zuhälter & ihre Angestellen/ Pimps n' Bitches  : würde ich mit Hangover Atzen zusammenfassen. Oder ein bisschen Blackmusic (keine unterstellungen nur die Texte von Sean-Paul, Usher, 50cent usw. lassen sich ganz klar in die Schublade stecken)

Hangover Atzen: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe eher Assistyle, ich weiß nicht, ob du schon was von der Bluemängroup gehört hast die machen mehrere Lieder in die Richtung. 

Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1d1k9IfYHwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2AyIj4M5rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist persönlich nicht mein Stil, kommt aber auf solchen "Feiern" immer gut an, solange ihr dafür keinen Ärger bekommt.

Sonst schreib mir mal ne PN und sag mir mal genauer was los ist, dann find ich bestimmt noch was.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------

